# International Phone Calls



## WinniWoman (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't want to seem naive, but I am. How do you actually make a phone call to Scotland or anywhere in Europe? I can't seem to get through. I am dialing from my home land line -I am assuming I have to put in some additional numbers ahead of the number?

A


----------



## alanmj (Jul 6, 2011)

You need the international prefix, then the country code, then the phone number.

For USA & Canada, the international prefix is: 011
In Europe, it is: 00

The country code you need to look up
Scotland, England, etc: 44
Ireland: 353
Germany: 49
France: 33
etc.

Then the phone number, which often starts with a "0", such as 0131-661-3252 (a fictitious Edinburgh number). BUT, you drop the leading "0" IN MOST CASES. Always in UK. But some countries not.

So, to call this fictitious Edinburgh number from the US or Canada, you dial

011 - 44 - 131-661-3252

Dialling this from home, you will be paying high Bell rates, or whoever your phone line provider is. Check online for cheap calling cards. Or, use skype with a skypeout account. In skype, the international prefix is the same as for a cell phone, and is the plus sign, +.


----------



## bellesgirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Instructions are perfect.  But as to paying high rates dialing from home, that is not necessarily the case.  If you are on a digital network the rates are probably low.  We are on AT&T Uverse, and it cost 7 cents per minute to dial most major European locations, including the UK.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 6, 2011)

*Ohhh...*

Thanks for your help . I will try again!


----------



## alanmj (Jul 6, 2011)

bellesgirl said:


> Instructions are perfect.  But as to paying high rates dialing from home, that is not necessarily the case.  If you are on a digital network the rates are probably low.  We are on AT&T Uverse, and it cost 7 cents per minute to dial most major European locations, including the UK.



Yes, you're right of course. I pay though 1 c/min with my calling card. skype is a little bit more expensive, 1.7 euro-c/min, which is around 2.5 c/mim.


----------



## bellesgirl (Jul 6, 2011)

It does not sound like the OP does much international calling   so a calling card may not be a good investment if his phone service offers a reasonable rate.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 6, 2011)

bellesgirl said:


> It does not sound like the OP does much international calling   so a calling card may not be a good investment if his phone service offers a reasonable rate.


I never make international calls, but will be going to Europe for the first time next June, so that's why I was asking. (I have never traveled outside the US, except for St. Lucia and the Carribbean/Mexico) I want to call the resort (I am renting from a TUG member). Actually, I do use Skype occasionally and I use a calling card all the time from my home phone (cheaper than my using my phone co plan) and when I travel around the states. (I do not have a personal cell phone, just a business one that I hate using or carrying anyway, although it is a Droid Global)


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 8, 2011)

Skype is the best bet for international calling.  If you don't take your own computer with you, many internet cafes in Europe have the headphones so you can use your own Skype account to call.  Also, if you buy your Skype credit through airline portals, you can get ff miles on those purchaes too, and as I recall it is 13 miles per dollar.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jul 10, 2011)

*International Calls*

Don't know about Skype, but MagicJack works great for us. My most recent calls from the US to Italy were 2 cents(US)/minute.
  --bp


----------

